# Esquema placa base Commodore 64



## kitt2000 (Ene 3, 2013)

Buenas!
Navegando por internet encontré esto, y quizá a alguien le interese para...no se, montarse una Commodore 







http://www.commodore.ca/manuals/images/c64_rev_a_250469_motherboard_schematic.gif

P.D. No estoy seguro de que esto vaya aquí, movedlo si es necesario.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 3, 2013)

Precisamente me estaba montando uno 

No es demasiado tonto; he montado un clon del spectrum este verano...


----------



## kitt2000 (Ene 3, 2013)

Bueno, sea lo que sea, si funciona...


----------



## reddracom (Feb 11, 2014)

kitt2000 dijo:


> Bueno, sea lo que sea, si funciona...



donde as conseguido las piezas y manuales


----------



## Scooter (Feb 12, 2014)

mira en
www.speccy.org
www.zonadepruebas.com
www.retrolandia.net

Ahí hay "frikezes" y "sumideros temporales" para todos los gustos


----------



## reddracom (Feb 12, 2014)

gracias scooter 

los espectrun comodore y demas es un capricho de los que no pudimos disfrutarlos cuando eramos niños


----------



## Scooter (Feb 13, 2014)

También en www.commodoremania.con (creo) pero no dejan inscribirse


----------

